# Brisket stall



## Ray Thompson (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello newbie here. I have smoked a lot of things getting ready to smoke first brisket. I have a question about the stall. How do I know I am in it and will be out of it. I have never experienced it in smoking butts. I use a thermos pro tp20 thermometers and a  to 18 instant read thanks.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 12, 2018)

the temps will stop rising around the 160/165 degree mark. Virtually no temp rise for an indefinite amount of time. But once the fat starts breaking down again you will see those temps begin to increase.  You can wrap in foil or peach paper to aid with the stall or you can let it ride and it’ll come out on its own.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 12, 2018)

What saint said.

Also depends on the temp you are smoking at. If you are at 275 or above you most likely wont see a stall but every piece of meat is different.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 12, 2018)

Good point Vol. I forgot to mention when I cook over 250 degrees I rarely even see a stall.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jun 12, 2018)

You have to choose if you want to wrap when the thin part is in the stall or wait till the thick end is in it. :eek:


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 12, 2018)

Playing the devils advocate a bit here really... but what does it matter if and when it stalls? Its done when its done, however long it takes to get there, right? So don't sweat the stall and probe like you already know how. The crutch will just speed up the cook if you want.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2018)

Run your pit at 270-280 & they power right thru the stall.
Al


----------



## Ray Thompson (Jun 12, 2018)

Below is picture of my smoker. I know the brisket will be close to fire box even though I have a plate to control some heat. I was curious if should run at 275. I was thinking between 250 and 275.


----------



## DaveWNY (Jun 13, 2018)

Ray,

I have done a few briskets on offset smokers before I got married, and I remember that I ended up with a better finished product when running them 270-280 for the entire time. I know that is a tight window, but we had a great smoker that would hold the temp +/- 5 degrees. My buddy had it build for him from a gentleman here in the Rochester area and i must admit having access to it and trying to learn form him and others really has made it much easier. Now I must relearn on the MPS that I just picked up but I am going to be sure to at least start where I have had prior success. The 16 years between the time that I would be with buddies all day at a smoker, having adult beverages, and shooting the breeze  and then having a wife and kids really seemed to put a dent in most of that knowledge that I had, plus not having a huge offset vs a vertical is a major difference too!

Dave


----------



## Ray Thompson (Jun 15, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Run your pit at 270-280 & they power right thru the stall.
> Al


Even with one small like the I show I have?


----------



## DaveWNY (Jun 15, 2018)

I agree with Al on this one.... The stall might be 30 minutes tops but the climb still continues just slower...


----------



## G-Rod (Jun 15, 2018)

Sorry if I missed the size of brisket...are you smoking just the flat or a whole packer brisket? The flat will obviously take a lot less time.  Also, if you're smoking a packer brisket on that offset, might be a good idea to have the point end towards the firebox instead of the flat. Good luck to you! I remember the first time I monitored my IT doing a brisket and the temp was just climbing quickly and I thought...shoot, at this rate it going to be done too soon. Something is wrong. LOL. I haven't done a brisket at 270-280 before but if Al  and others have had good luck with it, I'm going to try that next brisket cook!


----------

